# Boulder MT



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Boulder MT the same place that on Roughin' it Outdoors ( the Doug Miller show ) they were showing all these little ponds that they were hiking to and fly fishing. It was on about 6 months ago. I want to plan a trip down there this summer.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am planning a trip on May 16th!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably yes- Don't plan on getting on top too early this year. Looks like a bit of snow on the plateau.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Heard there is some good Brook Trout fishing in that area, I heard there are some biguns.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah it is the place they showed. I remember that episode (or whatever you wanna call it). They wouldn't disclose the lakes they were fishing, but they did show what they were using and some sweet underwater film they took. There are some bruisers in some of those lakes. Unfortunately there are also some lakes that have been overstocked and are full of big headed, skinny bodied fish. Boulder mountain is one of my favorite places to go camping, fishing, and backpacking. Last time we went up there we couldn't keep the fish off our flies. Good times! Check out Threshershark's photos posted in the photo forum.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm figuring the snow will be gone sometime in late OCT.  But the snow will be gone in the Unitas by June-------


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Those lakes really need all that snow though. Last time I was there, a whole arm of Donkey was just mud. It was probably ten feet low.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hockey is the guy you want to talk to about Boulder.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Boulder Mountain, my favorite place on earth!!    Been spending time on Boulder every year for going on 21 years.

Years ago I was fly fishing a small Beaver pond and was catching small brookies left and right. Then I caught a bigger fish that really fought and would just give me glimpses of him, I though I had a caught a monster brookie! When I got him in it ended up being a 22 inch Cutthtroat. Wasn't the monster Brookie I was hoping for but it was a nice fish. The next summer though the DRW breached all the Beaver Dams in that are and poisened the water to kill all the fish as they were planing to plant the endangered Colorado Cutt in that area.    . The fishing has never been the same in that spot.

Lots of other great sopts though all over Boulder Mountain though.

Mark


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, Mark, the DWR has only breached beaver dams to restock CR cutts in one area on Boulder Mountain...that area, though, never was stocked with CR cutts but was restocked with yellowstone cutts and a few tigers. Just two summers ago a state record tiger trout (that has since been eclipsed) was caught in that same area. Also, I have caught numerous twenty plus inch cutts in that same area spanning the past 10-15 years. This area has been one of my favorites and I usually fish it numerous times throughout the course of the year...Sadly, though, sum idiot fisherman has replanted brook trout in that drainage within the past few years and that small area will return to what it was 30 years ago--nothing more than a few small beaver ponds with stunted brook trout.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... arker.html

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... arkers.htm

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... ervoir.htm

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... willow.htm

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... erlake.htm

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/dixie/recreatio ... eservoirs/


----------

